# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  شاهد هاتف نيكسوس 5 من الداخل!

## mohamed73

من  الممتع أحيانًا رؤية مكونات الهاتف الداخلية، اللوحة الأم، الشاشة،  الكاميرا، قاعدة الشحن اللاسلكي، وكل هذه القطع المتواجدة بين قطعتي  بلاستيك الأمامية والخلفية. وقد قام موقع iFixit؛ والمهتم بفك كافة الأجهزة  الحديثة وتحديد نسبة سهولة قابليتها للفك والإصلاح، بفتح الهاتف غوغل  الرائد والجديد Nexus 5.
ولم يتطلب فك الهاتف الجديد إلا 15 خطوة  فقط، مما يعني أن قابليته للفك تعتبر سهلة نسبيًا، وبالتأكيد ذلك يتطلب بعض  الأدواء الخاصة لذلك، وأهمها قطعة بلاستيكية قادرة على فتح الغطاءالخلفي  للجهاز دون تعرض الأسنان المثبته له للكسر.                                                          
وقد حصل الهاتف على تقييم 8 من 10 الذي يصف قابليته للفك والإصلاح؛ حيث 1 هي الأصعب و 10 هي الأسهل، وذلك حسب تقييم موقع iFixit.
من  الواضح أن غوغل و LG قاما بتصميم الهاتف الجديد بأسلوب جيد وعملي، يُساعد  في عملية إصلاح الهاتف في حال أصابه أي خلل. على أي حال، ما هو رأيك بهاتف  Nexus 5 من الداخل؟  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ممتع فعلا
معلومات قيمة أخى محمد شكرا لك يامدير

----------


## king of royal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

